# Moonlight custom setup...(Pics)



## biglove (Jan 4, 2010)

Have been saying I was going to post pics of this setup for some time as was asked about it months ago. Sorry for the delay.

Purchased two moonlight kits off eBay which are custom made to length. Chose one set with 90 degree and another with 130 degree arcs. Attached inside a custom built wood enclosure that my wife crafted and painted black for me, out of some scrap wood she had in her wood shop.

Lights are attached to the enclosure with Gorilla brand duct tape so they can be moved. Is set up on a timer.


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## -M- (Sep 15, 2011)

if you did anything different, what would it be and why?


----------



## biglove (Jan 4, 2010)

More LEDs and make it the full length of the tank as it leaves the ends too dark.

Also, with a deeper tank, say, 24-30" front to back, I would need two rows.


----------



## juststayinthecave (Dec 23, 2010)

-M- said:


> if you did anything different, what would it be and why?


Um, don't you mean what would his wife do differently? :lol:

You are one lucky guy that your wife is so into the hobby :thumb:


----------



## biglove (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks...she likes the fish because I LOVE them. She is into wood working, though! And I am very lucky to have her!


----------



## jeffmo78 (Dec 5, 2006)

I mostly lurk this section of the forums. But felt a need to chime in and compliment. Looks great!! :thumb:

Jeff


----------



## biglove (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for the compliment, Jeff!


----------



## PrincessCooper (Nov 8, 2010)

Really love the look of this setup. How much did the lights cost? I have 3 tanks I would love to put this on.


----------



## biglove (Jan 4, 2010)

The lights are customs off of eBay; however, I cannot find the seller there anymore. Guess the pre-built units are too cheap now?!


----------

